# tepláky



## erico

Ahoj. 
I could not even find the meaning of some of them in any dictionaries.  Would you help me please ? 
"v teplákách " means " put on ( football ) bibs " ???
*
Proč byste ještě Pavla přemlouval, aby hrál dál?*
Protože na to má. Takový hráč se rodí jednou za padesát let. Pavel žije fotbalem, je to velký hráč, velký profesionál.
*Proto jste si ho před třinácti lety vybral do Lazia? Vzpomenete si na to ještě?*
Já vídám strašně moc Čechů a nikdo nebyl a není jako on. Měl jsem štěstí, že jsem zrovna tehdy byl na návštěvě v Praze. Národní mančaft se připravoval na přátelák před mistrovstvím Evropy, Strahov byl pod sněhem, já se v mrazu choulil v poslední řadě a pozoroval jednoho hráče v teplákách. 

Dekuji


----------



## winpoj

Hi,

"na to má" - he has what it takes / he can do it (mít na něco)

"přátelák" informal for "přátelské utkání", "přátelský zápas", i.e. a friendly match

"v teplákách" - in training suit (nominative = tepláky)


----------



## nedvidek

I second that translation...

I would only add that even though *tepláky* literally means "warm up suit" (or maybe "warmies" if there is such word), the translation "sweat pants" fits better what tepláky really look like.
Light polyester "warm-up suit" ("training suit", "track suit") the one which athletes use for practices or which they put on between jumps or races, and which Pavel Nedved had likely on in the quoted text, probably doesn't have a Czech equivalent (does anybody knows about one?).
"Heavy warm-up suit" (i.e. for skiers or snow-boarders) would be translated as *oteplovačky*.


----------



## texpert

Sweatpants, indeed. This is what it most likely looked like: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweatpants. Though in the freeze (as mentioned above) he could have worn some sort of tracksuit or windpants as well. 
"Přátelák" is just another match, as opposed to some competition.


----------



## erico

winpoj, nedvidek a texpert, dekuji za pomoc !!!!!!! I am very interested in your explanations. I got more informations than what I wanted to know.  I also wanted to know the nominative of teplakach and now I have gotten it. Moc moc moc vam dekuji to all of you  !!!


----------

